# Channellock Life time Warranty (Canadian)



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

actually i heard Canadian Tire is now asking for receipts for tools even Mastercraft because their warranty system was getting abused too much. People were picking up old crap mastercraft tools at yard sales for near nothing and taking them in for new ones. I even heard tell of people taking old broken warranty returned tools from the garbage bin behind Canadian Tire and returned them for new ones lol


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I didn't know channellock had a lifetime warranty


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

bduerler said:


> I didn't know channellock had a lifetime warranty


yeah they do, and Canadian Tire honors the lifetime warrenty, but you need a receipt


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

kawimudslinger said:


> actually i heard Canadian Tire is now asking for receipts for tools even Mastercraft because their warranty system was getting abused too much. People were picking up old crap mastercraft tools at yard sales for near nothing and taking them in for new ones. I even heard tell of people taking old broken warranty returned tools from the garbage bin behind Canadian Tire and returned them for new ones lol





PS....All Channellock tools are on sale this week at CT...real good prices

I know a disshonost person would but a new tool on sale, then use that receipt to return the old one for a new one...but that would be wrong and i would never do it hahaha


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

kawimudslinger said:


> PS....All Channellock tools are on sale this week at CT...real good prices
> 
> I know a disshonost person would but a new tool on sale, then use that receipt to return the old one for a new one...but that would be wrong and i would never do it hahaha


you are probably the reason they require a receipt now :laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Channellock is cheap in price to begin with.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

They've got channellock on sale every second week at Canadian tire.

They're decent quality tools, not high end, but decent... I bought a bunch of different ones a while back... when they're 70% off you can't go wrong.

Very much like my code blue wrench.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Channellock is very decent. I'm bias because they're produced in my state.

A pair of 460's will cost about 25 bucks at home depot around here.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I think Canadian tire is supposed to honor the warranty on them, but I've never tried to return any channellock stuff, home depot would likely honor without a receipt. I just bought the grip lock plier set there a 10" and 12" for about $22, not too bad. I also recently got the 6" channellocks last time they went on sale. Any of those pliers are a pretty good product. I rate chanellock on par with ideal tools.


----------

